# LibnoDave an Vipa über GreenCable



## Voxe (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

und ein riesiges Respekt, Lob und Dankeschön an "Zottel" für LibNoDave.  :TOOL:

Aber nun mein Problem. Ich versuche mit LibNoDave einen globalen Datenbaustein einer Vipa-CPU 214 DPM an MPI²-Port über das Vipa Green-Cable an COM1 eines PCs zu lesen.

Meine Einstellungen für LibNoDave sind, MPI-Speed: 187,5 kBit's und Protocol: MPI-Protocol (Step7 Version). Damit, bekomme ich mit dem Demo-Programm die meisten Rückmeldungen.
(Mit Rückmeldungen meine ich, ich starte es mit Delphi aus der Entwicklungsumgebung und bekomme somit ja das "NoDaveDemo.exe"-Fenster. Denke, die interressanteste Zeile ist "result of exchange: -10". Ist bestimmt ein Fehlercode, aber welcher ?).

Kennt jemand bessere Einstellungen, bzw. hat jemand überhaupt schon einmal so etwas am laufen gehabt und wenn mit welchen Einstellungen ???

Gruß, Voxe

PS: Sollte die Antwort auf meine Frage sein: läuft nicht mit Vipa und GreenCable (einem geschenktem Gaul, schaut man nicht ins Maul), dann ist LibNoDave immer noch ein wertvolles Produkt. Mit Siemens-Hardware funktioniert es ja.


----------



## bike (25 Januar 2012)

Also zunächst bin ich begeistert, welche Kommnikationswege es gibt und immer wieder erfunden werden.

Wenn ich das "green cable" richtig verstehe ist eine Art serielle Kommunikation. 
Daher wird dir MPI wohl nicht helfen.

Ich würde ein Programm wie Sermon verwenden um zu sehen was geschickt und was geantwortet wird.

Hast du schon einmal versucht mit einer Standard MPI Verbindung zu dem Teil aufzunehmen?
Denn MPI sollte ja fehlerfrei funktionieren.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich das "green cable" richtig verstehe ist eine Art serielle Kommunikation.
> Daher wird dir MPI wohl nicht helfen.
> ...



ich kenne mich da im Detail auch nicht aus, aber:

Beim PC-Adapter nimmt Siemens die RS232-Daten und 
setzt sie ins MPI-Protokoll für die MPI-Schnittstelle um.

VIPA spendiert der Steuerung auch eine RS232 und 
und mit dem Green Cable als spezielles RS232-Kabel
läuft die "MPI"-Kommunikation.

Das hat den Sinn, die wesentlich teureren PC-Adapter 
zu umgehen.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das für den PC 
und damit auch libnodave das selbe, ob über Green 
Cable oder den seriellen PC-Adpater kommuniziert 
wird.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2012)

Voxe schrieb:


> Meine Einstellungen für LibNoDave sind, MPI-Speed: 187,5 kBit's und Protocol: MPI-Protocol (Step7 Version). Damit, bekomme ich mit dem Demo-Programm die meisten Rückmeldungen.



Wo stellst Du das denn ein? 187,5 kBits ist eine Geschwindigkeit 
des MPI-Bus, den hast aber gar nicht. 

Kann es sein, dass Du in libnodave mit der falschen Schnittstelle 
arbeitest?

Nachtrag:

http://spsforum.com/showthread.php/3650-Libnodave-amp-VIPA-SPS-über-Green-Cable?p=20448#post20448


----------



## Voxe (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo Gerhard,

erstmal danke, für den Link, den hatte ich nicht gefunden. Leider, hört das Thema da auf, wo mein Problem evtl. gelöst wird.

Hier die Antwort auf die Frage der Art  und Ort der Einstellungen. Bilder sagen mehr wie Worte. Ich mache dies in dem Delphi-Demo-Projekt. Da, in dem einem Bild, ein COM-Port eingestellt werden kann, ist wohl die Umsetzung auf seriell implementiert worden. Habe auch in der Komponente (im Quelltext) gesehen, das die MPI-Speeds den richtigen Baud-Raten zugeordnet werden.

In dem anderem Bild, sieht man den Kommunikationsverlauf. Ich deute dies, das die Kommunikation aufgebaut wurde (zumindest PC-seitig) und dann die Vipa nicht sinnvoll antwortet. Verstelle ich z.B. den Com-Port oder die Speed, kommt in diesem Fenster nix. Auch Änderungen im Protocl-Feld, mit MPI-Werten bringt nix in diesem Fenster.

Programmieren kann ich die Vipa mit meinem Green-Cable, mit oben erwähnten Einstellungen. Also Hardware ist ok.

Gruß, Voxe

PS: Mache mit S7/Vipa nur in meiner Freizeit herum, muss also nicht laufen, wäre aber schön. Muss ich evtl. noch etwas in der Vipa einstellen ?


----------



## bike (26 Januar 2012)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Weg über den Treiber von Vipa eingestellt werden kann.
Denn das muss erfolgen, da ja der Treiber zwischen Programm und Hardware hängt.
Man müsste im Quellcode einmal nachschauen, ob und wie das zu realisieren ist.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Weg über den Treiber von Vipa eingestellt werden kann...



Wie ich oben schon geschrieben haben, gibt es 
KEINEN speziellen Treiber von VIPA.


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben haben, gibt es
> KEINEN speziellen Treiber von VIPA.



Das habe ich gelesen.
Doch das Bild das die EInstellungen anzeigt, kenne ich nicht.
Ich kann mein MPI nicht über COM1 ansprechen.
Daher die Vermutung, dass da etwas zusatzlich notwendig ist.
Wer also macht die Wandlung RS232 <-> MPI?


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wer also macht die Wandlung RS232 <-> MPI?



Niemand, die soll auch nicht benötigt werden. Siehe 1. Absatz letzter Satz:

http://spsforum.com/showthread.php/3650-Libnodave-amp-VIPA-SPS-über-Green-Cable?p=20448#post20448


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kann Longbow etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Longbow (27 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Longbow etwas dazu sagen.



Bei den VIPA-CPUs die Green-Cable unterstützen (sind nicht alle, die meisten Speed7 CPU haben es nicht mehr)
wird durch Aufstecken des Green-Cables die RS485 Physik umgeschalten auf RS232 und in der CPU wird ein RS232 nach MPI Adapter "emuliert".

Die Einstellungen müssen so sein, wie wenn man einen RS232 nach MPI Adapter dran hat.
(38400 Bit/s Übertragungsrate, wie im Handbuch angegeben)


Viele Grüße


----------



## Voxe (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich liefere mal einen Zwischenbericht.

Die Kommunikation mit der LibNoDave.dll über das Green-Cable von PC-RS232 zum Vipa-MPI-Port läuft. Das heisst, die Infos von Gerhard und Longbow kann ich nur bestätigen und mich dafür bedanken. Der angehängte Screenshot, zeigt eigentlich eine laufende Verbindung zwischen PC und Vipa. Leider, konnte ich dies nicht direkt deuten.

Ich nutze für diese Versuche Delphi mit im www gesammelten Codes, die evtl. nicht direkt zusammen passen. Daher wohl bikes Verwirrung über das Einstellungsfenster für die Verbindung.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Verbindung wird aufgebaut und läuft dauerhaft. Meine empfangenen Werte, sind aber völlig falsch, bzw. irgend etwas und erst recht nicht die erwarteten. Ich werde mich nun um die empfangene Antwort "result of exchange = -10" kümmern. Das scheint ein Fehlercode zu sein, weil Blödsinn gesendet wurde. Sollte jemand eine Idee haben, nur zu.

Gruß, Voxe

PS: aus dem Motto "sei schlau, klau auf dem Bau" wird "zugeschaut und mitgebaut"


----------

